
Giving Away Billions as Fast as They Can - pdog
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/10/20/business/soros-charity-zuckerberg-gates.html
======
smn1234
Some takeaways:

'

“This is a small group of people, who have made way more money than they need,
deciding what issues they care about. That affects us all.” ... shaping the
world in their moral image.

as their ambitions grow, so too does their influence, meaning that for better
or worse, a few billionaires are wielding considerable influence over
everything from medical research to social policy to politics.

'

